# Fisher minute mount compatibility



## jpangborn (Sep 24, 2011)

HI I am new to truck plows, my wife and I have plowed our driveway for the past several years with a four wheeler. This year I was thinking to make life a little easier for my wife while I am out of town, a truck mounted would be nice so she can put our 1 year old son in the truck with her. I went looking for a used Fisher that would be easy to put on if she needed to. I have not found one for my truck, but keep finding ones for other trucks that are in good condition. I talked to the local fisher dealer and he told me that I should find one that came off a truck as identical to mine as possible, or buy new. I was thinking that I should be able to use some of the harness from another vehicle with the isolation module and get a different headlight wire kit, and push plates. He said I would need all new vehicle side wire harness, module and under carriage and that would cost about half what a complete new plow setup would cost. Am I crazy thinking if I got a complete set up from a different make/ model truck that I could use the controller, isolation module and most of the wiring or should I just bite the bullet and go new? Thanks in advance, James


----------

